# Otterbox



## Paul White (Sep 21, 2011)

I bought an otterbox for my droid X wondering if it was worth the $50 and the bulkyness of carrying it around. Today I lost my phone, found it about 30 min. ago. Turns out I dropped it in my cow pasture this morning. They trampled it, and to top it off we got about .2 inches of rain right before I backtracked myself back to it. The otterbox is torn up but my phone is untouched and working just fine. Two thumbs up!


----------



## a-mc (Sep 21, 2011)

I had one for my old blackberry before it finally gave up on me and I got this tough phone apparatus, but I had an otterbox for it and it paid for itself several times. It was a good investment for sure.


----------



## James Vincent (Sep 21, 2011)

Paul did the phone fall out of the otterbox clip


----------



## fireman401 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have used them on two different Blackberry phones.  Before I purchase any phone, I will see if they make a case for it.  It takes a regular phone and turn it into an armored device like the old Nextell and SouthernLinc phones.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 21, 2011)

Had one for my X since last December... saved it several times from hard falls that would torn up a unprotected phone... it is a little bulky ... but worth it ....

Jimmy K


----------



## Bigdipper (Oct 1, 2011)

Got one for my iPhone, definitely worth it!

It has a black hard case with a built in screen coverthatbis surrounded by a gel cover for shock absorption. It is sturdy and can handle the beating I give my phone.

I nought mine on eBay for 20 bucks brand new with free shipping. Do yourself a favor and do the same!


----------



## Cottontail (Oct 1, 2011)

The otterbox will really save your phone. You better have it on the iphones & Sams Club has them from 20 to 30 bucks.


----------



## coltday (Oct 5, 2011)

Download the app Lookout for any android or iphone. If you ever lose it go to your computer, go to their website and type in your password. You can track your phone by GPS and even if it is OFF, can make a very loud siren go off. Oh yea, otterbox is the way to go! tested mine accidentaly and purposely many times!


----------



## Johnny Reb (Oct 6, 2011)

I will always have an Otterbox on any of my phones moving forward. It is the best protective phone case hands down! I bought mine on Ebay. Found it there New with shipping cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 6, 2011)

I have the defender and the reflex for my iphone. The defender is the first one I got and I'm sure it will protect that phone through a war, but it really got on my nerves. The silicone on the outside of it really drove me nuts when I had to pull it out of my pocket. It was like it stuck to the inside of my pockets. The reflex is the next level under the defender and has a really hard plastic outside shell and isn't as bulky as the defender. And it is much easier to put in and pull out of my pocket. I wouldn't put any other brand of case on my phone though. These things are tough.


----------



## Paul White (Oct 18, 2011)

It did fall out of the clip


----------



## mikey1297 (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah i had mine fall out of the clip one day when i was running through the woods


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 19, 2011)

Paul White said:


> I bought an otterbox for my droid X wondering if it was worth the $50 and the bulkyness of carrying it around. Today I lost my phone, found it about 30 min. ago. Turns out I dropped it in my cow pasture this morning. They trampled it, and to top it off we got about .2 inches of rain right before I backtracked myself back to it. The otterbox is torn up but my phone is untouched and working just fine. Two thumbs up!



Next time buy it from Amazon.com. I have an otterbox for my iphone and one for my ipad. The ipad otterbox retails for around $85, I got it from Amazon for $22. I think I paid about $19 for the one for my iphone.


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Nov 3, 2011)

James Vincent;632185paul did the phone fall out of the otterbox clip[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Mine did a couple days ago while getting in my truck.I ran over it w/a Z-71.It cracked the screen on my I-phone,but I would have xpected it to be totally crushed.I already had dropped it in the deep end of the pool back in the summer and it survived.Plus countless other droppings.I highly recommend them.


----------



## Ready 2 Hunt (Jan 15, 2012)

replaced my clip with the iphone holster from Alabama Holster Co. been extremely pleased with it might take a look, got tired of phone falling out


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2012)

I picked up a leather type holster with a magnetic flap that doesn't allow the iphone to jar free from that clip on holder that comes with the otterbox cover. I like it much much better and is much lower profile, plus the clip doesn't dig into my spare tire like that bohemoth clip that was on the otterbox holder..


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Feb 13, 2012)

The otter box saved me from buying numerous phones in the past. I wont have another cover for my phone!


----------



## SowGreen (Jun 5, 2012)

Love the Otterbox. Buy them from Amazon for around $25.


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2012)

My wife has theOtterbox for er phone, I just got a ballistic brand case for my phone, it has bumpers on thecorners to protect it from hard dropps. 

http://www.goballisticcase.com/?gclid=CKP3w56Uu7ACFQdeTAod9XWwpQ


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 7, 2012)

I have 3 different Otterbox's for my iPhone.  They are awesome and have saved me a couple of times.  My wife had the rubber rip on hers and they sent her a brand new one under warranty.

As mentioned above Amazon is the best place to buy them.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Trident Kraken is a lot cheaper and is very tough.  Both my wife and I have them.  I do not like the otterbox compared to the Kraken.  You can get different colors too.

http://www.tridentcase.com/kraken/

Go to Amazon and they are a lot cheaper than the Kraken website.


----------



## McBeeVee (Jun 8, 2012)

> It did fall out of the clip





> yeah i had mine fall out of the clip one day when i was running through the woods



If your clip case starts to get loose or breaks call Otterbox. Their CS is great. I know several people, including myself, who have called them and they received 3 clip cases for free.


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> Trident Kraken is a lot cheaper and is very tough.  Both my wife and I have them.  I do not like the otterbox compared to the Kraken.  You can get different colors too.
> 
> http://www.tridentcase.com/kraken/
> 
> Go to Amazon and they are a lot cheaper than the Kraken website.



I had the Trident case when I first bought the phone, I really liked it, but the hard plastic broke to pieces on me.


----------



## tcward (Jun 10, 2012)

Check out EBay for Otterbox!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 10, 2012)

I went through 3 otterbox on my iPhone I bought a griffin and it's a tank best case I have used


----------



## tpj070 (Jun 14, 2012)

get the lifeproof. on amazon it is 50 at best buy it is 80. water proof/ shock proof/ scratch proof and its way more sleek than that bulky otterbox


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 14, 2012)

mattech said:


> I had the Trident case when I first bought the phone, I really liked it, but the hard plastic broke to pieces on me.



The only hard part is the holster.  Is that what you are talking about?  The actual case around the phone doesn't have any hard parts.   I broke the clip on the holster part a week ago, sent them an e-mail and they sent me two new ones in the mail.


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2012)

I got a Trident Aegis series case for my phone, so far so good. Seems to be built strong.

Their testing videos show them throwing their cased phones off of buildings and playing hockey with them, good enough for me.


----------



## Roscoe Jasper (Nov 14, 2012)

Not sure if this is true or not, but I was told that Otterbox warranty not only covers the case, but also the actual phone in some cases.  Buddy of mine told me thats how the sales guy got him to buy one "if you break your phone with this thing on it, they'll buy you a new phone."  
Seems hard to be able to prove that though...it's already tough getting hte cell companies to provide new phone under warranty.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wish I'd a read this prior to dropping $121.00 on two of em at Wally World... Got a question about the screen cover. Would it be wise to put that clear film protector over it? I already have one on the actual iPhone screen but would rather replace the film than the otter box window... Any experience with this?


----------



## jlt4800 (Dec 13, 2012)

I agree about their customer service. It's second to none. I have had 3 different phones with the otterbox defender cases and I broke the clip on each one which was my fault and they replaced them each time . I also had 2 of the cases completely replaced free of charge. I will always buy otterbox and will buy online as well always better prices!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2012)

Paul White said:


> I bought an otterbox for my droid X wondering if it was worth the $50 and the bulkyness of carrying it around. Today I lost my phone, found it about 30 min. ago. Turns out I dropped it in my cow pasture this morning. They trampled it, and to top it off we got about .2 inches of rain right before I backtracked myself back to it. The otterbox is torn up but my phone is untouched and working just fine. Two thumbs up!



Order your next one from Amazon.com and save about $25. 

http://www.amazon.com/OtterBox-Defe...55396577&sr=8-1&keywords=otterbox+for+droid+x


----------



## jeremy1217 (Jan 14, 2013)

on my 3rd box same phone they are worth it imo


----------



## tjrutz (Jan 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Next time buy it from Amazon.com. I have an otterbox for my iphone and one for my ipad. The ipad otterbox retails for around $85, I got it from Amazon for $22. I think I paid about $19 for the one for my iphone.



X2 way cheaper on amazon


----------



## northgadeerslayer (Jul 29, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I went through 3 otterbox on my iPhone I bought a griffin and it's a tank best case I have used



X2 ive always bought otter boxes but i wanted to try something different so I got the Griffin survivor and its s good dependable case


----------

